# female bettas



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

How many female betas could I stick in a 5.5? I was at meijers yesterday, and they had a white and blue, and a black and blue (haha..bruised fish..lol) female bettas. It has a filter rated for a 10 gallon on it, so the current is kinda strong. Is this okay?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I would go with 1


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd say 2 - 3 but make sure there is a lot of plant cover and hiding places because they will squabble for dominance until the alpha female is established.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Last night I cleaned the tank and put lots of plants in and a flower pot. Hopefully I'll be able to get the bettas tonight!


----------

